# GSD Trainer near Burlington, MA



## JRay (May 31, 2016)

We are looking for a trainer recommendations for our Show line GS. This dog is a family dog, so we are not looking for protection training or anything to that degree.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Can be individual trainer or a place that offers group classes to help with another socialization outlet.

Thanks!
Jenn


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Look up Janice Ritter, A Better Way Dog Training. I have not personally worked with her but I know a GSD breeder who has and speaks highly of her. I have met her and seen her compete a dog. Super nice lady.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Also I believe she co founded ther German Shepherd Rescue of New England. She knows the breed


----------



## JRay (May 31, 2016)

Thank you! Will definitely look her up


----------



## JRay (May 31, 2016)

*Charles River Dog Club for Training*

Anyone had experience here? They do the AKC good canine cititzen program (among other classes) and the location is near us. Any thoughts (good or bad) would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

JRay said:


> Anyone had experience here? They do the AKC good canine cititzen program (among other classes) and the location is near us. Any thoughts (good or bad) would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jenn


I don't know anything about the place you mentioned, but I know if you contact Ryanhaus Kennel DDR Dogs she can point you in the right direction. She has been in MA a long time and breeds some really nice dogs. I bet she has some solid trainers she can put you in touch with.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Steve, owner of K9 Top Performance in Reading is a very good trainer and has a great deal of experience training GSDs. 


You can check out his web site.


----------

